# Lab results after 2 months on methimazole



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

If anyone would like to give me their opinion please feel free. I see my doc this afternoon.

2 months ago:

TSH <.006 (.450-4.500)
T4, Free (direct) 2.07 (.82-1.77)
T3 unknown

Now:

TSH 1.94 (.45-4.500)
T4, Free (direct) .65 (.83-1.77)
T3 75 (71-180)

My symptoms have seemed to subside. The worst being I have gained the weight I lost despite having good eating habits. I haven't gained weight in the longest time.

I am on 20 mg of methimazole. Can the low t4 and relatively low t3 be sign that my dosage is too high??

Thanks in advance. 
,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chloe27 said:


> If anyone would like to give me their opinion please feel free. I see my doc this afternoon.
> 
> 2 months ago:
> 
> ...


It does appear that you are now hypo; perhaps a small adjustment downward w/ the doctor's approval, of course?

Too bad your doc does not run the FREE T3 which is your active and unbound hormone available for cellular uptake.


----------



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, the doctor cut my meds in half and I have decided to go ahead with the rai treatment. He did say I could continue with the methimazole and then try to wean off and see if I go into remission. He said about 30% do if they were mild and did not have a goiter. I was a bit more severe than mild and don't have a goiter ( I don't think) but I am impatient and would like to get regulated as soon as possible so I have pretty much decided in favor of rai therapy.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chloe27 said:


> Yes, the doctor cut my meds in half and I have decided to go ahead with the rai treatment. He did say I could continue with the methimazole and then try to wean off and see if I go into remission. He said about 30% do if they were mild and did not have a goiter. I was a bit more severe than mild and don't have a goiter ( I don't think) but I am impatient and would like to get regulated as soon as possible so I have pretty much decided in favor of rai therapy.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


I think you are making the right decision for I have known some who have gone into temporary remission but never anyone who has gone into permanent (meaning until the day you die) remission.

Why have your life turned upside down all the time? I am soooooooooooo glad I did RAI.

Let us know when you set it up. Keeping you in thoughts and prayers.


----------

